# MAC FREE SAMPLES?



## Poxahontas (Sep 25, 2012)

Does MAC give out free samples at counters or when making large purchases?


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't asked for samples at Mac but I know they do give samples


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 26, 2012)

oh ok im going to have to look into this! anxious! i wonder if it varies by locations / state!

  	thanks


----------



## dreamface (Oct 2, 2012)

I asked for a sample of MAC foundation for my daughter because I didn't want to buy it and them her get it home and not like it.  She was with me but wanted to wear it before she made up her mind.  They put some in a round clear container with a black lid and it lasted her almost 1 month.  They wrote the shade number on the bottom.  I do go back and purchase it.   My daughter was 14 at the time and is petite.  She doesn't need much foundation so it might not last a month for others.  But it was still a generous amount of product! I have also had them give me free samples of brush cleaner in that same little container.  I shop at the MAC counter in our local Dillards store.  I have found that if they know your serious and not just a sample hoarder that they will give you samples of what they can.


----------



## Poxahontas (Oct 4, 2012)

oh ok great! good info


----------



## gorjess678 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good to know - Thanks!


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 4, 2012)

```

```
  Didnt know that thanks for the info.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 29, 2012)

Obviously you can't ask for a free sample of eyeshadows and blushes (that would be difficult), but stuff like concealer and foundation it's not so hard to ask.  I didn't even know it was an option until one MUA gave me a sample of lip erase.  I STILL have it!  A little bit goes a long way.


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 29, 2012)

At Sephora when you want something in powder form to try out they just scrap a little bit of  it off the top. So it's possible but I never got a powder sample from MAC.


Teggy said:


> Obviously you can't ask for a free sample of eyeshadows and blushes (that would be difficult), but stuff like concealer and foundation it's not so hard to ask.  I didn't even know it was an option until one MUA gave me a sample of lip erase.  I STILL have it!  A little bit goes a long way.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Nov 29, 2012)

I have gotten samples from them before. I did not even ask either. I got a primer sample in a tiny jar and foundation too. The size was very small but I was able to use them more than a handful of times.


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 9, 2012)

I got a sample of the BB Cream in light plus about a month ago and I still have some! haha


----------

